# Pregnant ? In Heat ? WHAT'S goin on ?



## Julie

Hey everyone  I know I don't post on TGP very much ... but I don't want ya'll to think I TOTALLY disapeared from here - so every now and then I try to post, and I think I'm about due.

So ...
I have a question and am curious to see what you all think.

I have 3 does that are HOPEFULLY pregnant. I did NOT witness a breeding. But they were in with a buck for a good while.

Now for my question - I STILL have yet to deal with a goat pregnancy / birth. So I'm VERY new at the whole kidding and pregnancy thing. And I really don't know what is what. 2 of my does that are hopefully pregnant got REAL red in their vulva (this was about 3 nights ago). I don't know at all what that means. Does that mean they're NOT actually pregnant and are in heat ? OR does it MEAN that they ARE pregnant, or what ? Sorry - I just happen to notice little things like these, and then I want to understand what's happening.

So here's some pictures and more details ...

*This is Daisy (pygmy)*









Breeding Date/s
Bubba 10-8-07	to 10-14
Hank	10-14-07	to 11-09
So basically, Daisy was with a buck from 10-8-07 to 11-09-07 total time










********************************************************************************

*This is Oreo (nubian mix)*









Breeding Date/s
Bubba 10-8-07	to 10-14
Hank	10-14-07	11-16-07
So basically, Oreo was with a buck from 10-8-07 to 11-16-07










********************************************************************************

*This is Mika (Nigerian Dwarf)*

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Breeding Date/s
Hank	11-16-07	12-04-07










********************************************************************************

SO what are your thoughts on these girls ??


----------



## goatnutty

Daisy might be I don't think Oreo and Mika are.Mika is probably to early to tell.Oreo just doesn't look bred to me.The two may have been bred in the later part of being with the buck and you just can't tell.I AM NOT GUARENTEING ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Julie

I also want to add that - Daisy was not bleeding although the pics look like she may have been. There was no drips of blood anywhere, and I got a q-tip and checked for blood - and there was no coloration on the q-tip at all. So it was apparantly just THAT red.

Daisy is still red like that. I haven't been able to get a good look at Oreo, and Mika never was red - she just looks the same as the pic above.

Buddy got into the pen with Daisy and Mika today ( I was right there, and the reason he got in was because we were working in the barn and had a board down across the pen and he climbed it and jumped in - but I got him out right away and put the board up - so it can't happen again) ANd he was very interested in Daisy particularly - but she wasn't interested in him in the least. She ran from him. HOWEVER - Buddy being a little billy goat - he always is looking for "action" ... he even chases my cats around sometimes ! :roll: So I'm not real sure that him being interested means ANYTHING.

I put Oreo in with Hank for the time being, because someone has mentioned to me that they think Oreo looks like she's in heat ... so just in case - I put her with Hank. He's very interested, but Oreo doesn't seem to be that interested in him. I did see him mount her a couple times - but that was only because Oreo was cornered - otherwise she just runs from him.

SO I hope this stuff helps you all to figure out what's going on with these girls. I'm anxious to hear your answers


----------



## sparks879

daisy looks bred, your nubian may be bred but its kind of early to tell, same with the last doe. I can usually feel kids moving at about three months along. 
Just watch for them to come into heat, the red swelling may be a heat cycle. But most likely there will be other signs such as crying a lot flagging and dishcharge. You can put them in with a buck again and see if he or the does are interested. A doe will stand if she is in heat. More then likely she won't if already bred. Although i have been proven wrong on that onea few times.
beth


----------



## trob1

the first two does look like mine do when they are in heat. I have never seen mine be that red when pregnant. The last one isnt really red or swollen looking to me.


----------



## goatnutty

I agree with Teresa the last one doesn't even look abnormal to me.


----------



## Julie

Ok, well then I wonder if I should just put all of them with a buck. Could it hurt ? I mean if they're NOT pregnant - then they would hopefully GET BRED, and if they ARE pregnant - then would it hurt to have them with a buck at this point ? Or should I just wait and see. I hate to just wait and then they turn out NOT pregnant - resulting in no kids. I've REALLY been looking forward to my first freshening/s. I'm SOOOOOO ready and anxious for kids to start being born here !

So what should I do ? What would you all do if it were you ?


----------



## StaceyRosado

hehe you know what I would do.

I am wondering if your bucks were just to young and were having trouble getting the deed done. Or weren't furtile just yet. 

Lets hope they have grown up some and can get your darlings pregnant for you


----------



## trob1

Well here I put the buck in and leave him till he bothers the very pregnant does or someone kids. I have never had any luck doing it any other way. That is why I like to only have one breeding buck or have 3 so when one is in with the does the other 2 keep each other company. My first year I waisted 3 months trying to hand breed the does. I have 10 does now and when I put the buck in I personally wittnessed each and every doe being bred except one who doesnt seem to be coming in heat at all. But I can see my entire 3 acres that is fenced for the goats from every window in the back of my house so I do have a great advantage.

What I would do at this point is pick one buck and put him in with all the does that are of breeding age and leave him till they start to bag up. Once you have one kidding year behind you it will be easier to see all the clues your does give you.


----------



## Julie

Stacey ... yuppers, I already know what you would do  ANd my bucks that were used are both gonna be one year old in January (just so you know their ages). Since I'm clueless as to wether or not they'd be fertile, or to young, etc.

trob1 - well if it's safe, then I think that's what I'll do. I think I'll just go ahead and put them ALL in with a buck until I'm SURE that they're pregnant. I have no idea what I'm doing here (as far as heat cycles, pregnancy, kidding, etc.) other than reading,etc. But I have NO hands on experience yet (as I've mentioned several times) so I to beleive it would probably be easier to go this route and just let them in till I'm SURE they're pregnant, and then perhaps once we "ALL" (me AND the tricky little goaties) know what we're doing and have a little bit of experience - then it'll be easier next kidding season.
Now the dilema is - what buck will I use ... lol. I could put them all in with Hank (Nigeriand Dwarf). ALthough it would be nice to put Daisy with Buddy (they're both pygmy) BUT that would leave Billy alone with the pony. And I don't think he'd be happy to be with just the pony and not any other goats. SOOOOO - I might HAVE to just put them all with Hank. 
Oops - there I go rambling on and on ... lol.

Well, I'll try and get this figured out and get them all with a buck. Thanks Trob1 for sharing your experiences with me - makes me more comfortable to put them all with a buck - knowing that you have success with it and don't have any harm done to the fetuses. That was my main concern about putting them with a buck - was harm to any fetus if they were infact pregnant. SO if you do it with no problems - then I suppose I can do it as well  SO thanks for sharing your experiences with me !


----------



## liz

Great to hear from you Julie!! I am going to say that Daisy is bred..and it was the earlier date...she looks like my Tilly who was bred 10/3 and due 2/29. The other 2 I'm not sure, but I would do as Trob suggested, you can safely keep them with a buck of your choice but you won't know an exact due date...which is ok too cause we can all go nuts with you when the time comes! :lol:


----------



## Julie

Well, I suppose that's what I'll do - I'm gonna just put them all with a buck until I am atleast sure that they're pregnant  I WANT KIDS !!!! Thanks for all the advice/opinions !


----------

